# Australian on J2 Visa working remotely in USA



## markonJ2 (Nov 23, 2010)

hi All, 

I have a visa question regarding working in the USA.

My wife has recently been granted a J1 visa for 18 months in the USA, and i have been granted a J2 visa for the same period. 

Due to J1 restrictions, i am not able to apply for the work permit until i arrive in the USA, and it may take up to 3 months to approve this. 

The company i work for in Australia has said they would like for me to work remotely in the USA until i gain full time employment in the USA, which should be for approx a 3-6 month period. 

What i would like to find out is if i am able to work remotely for my current employer while waiting for my J2 work permit to be approved in the USA. My current employer does not have any offices in the USA, is it purely an australian based company. So basically, i would be working out of our appartment in the USA until the work approval comes through. 

Do i have to get any approvals in order to do this from Aus or USA?

any information you can provide would be much appreciated. 

Kind Regards

Mark


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Mark, 

We're used to helping people work in Australia not in another country 

It may be worth asking a similar question on the US forum in case any of those guys know (although they may point you back here ). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mark:

I don't think you can work in the USA until you receive your J-2 Work permit. The time between your arrival and grant of your work visa you can do other things except work. 

If you do work then it's at your own risk as it is a violation of your visa conditions (you do not have a work permit). 



markonJ2 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I have a visa question regarding working in the USA.
> 
> ...


----------

